# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Rusija  thot se  Amerika do te shkatrrohet  deri ne vitin 2014

## angert

Te dashur lexues    Rusia  thot ne nji koment te saj   se  Amerika   do te shkatrrohet ekonomikisht deri ne vitin  2014 -
  dhe  sipas kesaj propagande te rusisë -
 pastaj   gjoja se ajo  rusija do ta ket ne botë primatin-
A ësht kjo  vetem propagandë ruse  apo  ka diqka  te vertetë ketu  -
ndonse e dijm te gjith se rusia  perdorë propaganda   si satelitja e saj  serbia-
 qe shpifte tonelata te pa vlera  te letrave  shpifese me genjeshtra -
si mendoni ju  lexues te dashur  -
për veq asajë  rusija  e fton kinen  dhe i vardiset asaj  që të bëjnë  nji pare  monedhë unike-
  ne menyr qe ameriken  dhe europen ti rrënojnë ekonomikisht-
Rusija  me  gjith at  ka plane  si serbia  qe ka plane  qubrolliviqiane  garashanine  -
 per zhdukjen e shqiptarve-
 ashtu edhe   rusia  mbanë plane shkatrruese  dhe grabitse te aneksimeve te teritoreeve te kines  ne kufijt e saj   per kinen ne kufijt e saj  gjithnji ma rrezik paraqet  nji rusi e fortë se sa perendimi qe esht larg e nuk e ka ne kufi teritorialisht   -prandaj regjimi kinez  tradhtar i popullit kinez po  rreshtohet
gabimisht ne aleanca me sllav    a duhet te ndrrohet ky regjim ne kinë dhe te vie nji regjim properendimorë-sepse  ky regjim kinez esht  kunder interesave te shqiptarve dhe te perendimit  -


kina ket  rrezik nuk  e kupton-
 dhe nuk e din se rusija ësht në kufi me te -
a ësht duke gabuar kina    ne menyr jetike -
qe kaloj dhe u rreshtua   ne taborrin  e grupimeve pansllave -
dhe nuk diti te veproj drejt -
 per t e kaluar ne aleancë  me perendimin -kinezët ishin nje her aleat me shqiptaret ne kohen e enver  hogjes  dhe ua kthyen shpinen shqiptarve pastaj e u rreshtuan me sllav   per se ? 
Rënja  e amerikes  do te thot  edhe shfarosja  humbja e shqiptarve-
   pas i qe  pa dyshim rusija dhe seerbia e kina do te  zhdukun  me barbari  token shqiptare  trojet tona  etnike kosovë  shqiperi   ku do te vendoset elementi sllav me pastrim etnik-
Teorikisht   pastaj  kjo do te thot  qe shkodra korqa prishtina   tirana durrsi   te flasin serbisht   qe  nga faqja e dheut te shuhet   kombi dhe  gjuha shqipe-
 e teritori  
A ësht  mirë   pra që qysh tani  te alarmohet ky  rrezik i rusisë   
dhe shqiperia   e kosova te forcohen ushtrakaisht  per shembull te behen superfuqi ushtarake  ekonomike    si anglia e amerika  ne menyr q e te mbrohen -
nga ky  rrezik ruso serbo kinez  -te mbrojn vetveten perendimin dhe hapsirat tjera  -
Jam i bindur se nese   forcohen aq shum kina e rusija    me at potencial aq  te madh te njerzve  stambolli uashingtoni londra parisi  tirana  roma   berlini   madridi    egjipti teherani  irani    afganistani indija   pakistani  arabia saudite  iraku  tunizia  e shtetet e afrikes e australia e kanadaja e shtetet skandinave se bashku me europen   do te  flasin ruso kinezisht  te okupuara  dhe te kolonizuara -

----------


## angert

do me thënë në shekujt që vijnë -
 nese del ashtu siq thor rusija  pansllave  -
bota do te flas  
dhe te msoj   detyrimisht dhunshem  qirilicen  hieroglifet pansllave dhe shkronnjat hieroglifet kineze -


demokracia  dhe  ligjet perendimore e sistemet do t e bien per dhe  -
  do te hahet orizi me shkpopij-
 e qirilica -
  do te fryhet  si gjel deti mbi popujt  e nenshtruar-
padronët ruso kinez  do te enden me gra e vasha shqiptare  e botrore ne orgji-
  e  te kombeve tjera-
   si arkani dhe qetnikt e tij qe i dhunonin pastaj i mbysnin neper    puse  -
  koloni dhe qendra kinezo qirilice  do te vendosen kahdo  dhe femrat botrore  do te  jen ne duar  sllavo kineze -
si te duan ata  siq vepruan me fatin e zi te kosves martire  -

me barbarinë   e  tyre -
te sillen  po ashtu -
a esht brengoses  ky  rrezik  per civilizimin njerzorë    -a mund ti besohet udhheqja e dominimi  ne  civilzim
botrorë dy kombeve te tilla  rusija qe praktikon qfarosjen e kombeve dhe  dhunimine fmerave  se bashku me serbinë qe vret e masakron djepa - e kinezet qe kan zakonin shekullor me  varros njerz per se gjalli  ne duar te kujt do te mbes  civilizimi botrorë-
a duhet te jep alarm bota para kti rreziku dhe te rreshtohen me kohë  kunder kti kecnimi  e rreziku permanent

----------


## argjenddre

auuu le bre se Rusia ka fjal  e pun pak

----------


## RaPSouL

Ëndërrojnë me sy hapur.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Nuk ma merr mendja qe eshte nje deklarate zyrtare e kremilinit, pra eshte gafe ta emertosh si ; Rusia ka thene....!
Une me Rusine flas per nate..., ( italisht dmth. gerrhitje )... :Lulja3:

----------


## Vinjol

nuk besoj se usa  do te shkaterrohet   deri ne 2014 

por besoj qe kriza ekonomike   po ben te sajen  dhe amerika do te  jete  1 nga vendet  me te prekura 

Kina  kjo  po  qe  do te kete  1 zhvillim shume  te  madh ekonomik 

Shikojeni  se koha do e tregoje

----------


## angert

qellimet  dhe synimet   planet e rusisë jan- shkatrrimi i amerikes me qdo kusht  prandaj duhet te jepet  alarm,  ne perendim  -
amerika e shpetoj rusinë nga hitkeri ne luften e dyt botrore  jepi buk dikuj   dhe shife se sa mirnjohs  te mbetet  -
pafytrsia  sllave   kineze  qe mezi pret ta permbys ameriken-
ndersa ameerika per ta shpetuar kinen dhe rusinë e qiti  bomben atomike ne japoni hiroshimë dhe nagasaki-
ndersa keto dyja  tash duan te ja hanë kojen  amerikes

----------


## angert

Amerika  duhet te mbetet  ne fuqi  botërore  -
përndryshe  bota  do t ë  përmbyset  nga  shovensizmat -
dhe kanibalizmat e primitivizmat shoven të egërsirave  _-

me rastin e masakrave ma të  pa mëshira në kosovë dhe bosnjë   u pa  qenja  
njeriu sllav -
   se qfar qenje esht .-
 dhe sa i rrezikshem esht per planetin e njerzimin  -
ndersa  zakonet kineze tradicionale jan-
 me varrosë njerz per se gjalli-
ket  zakon e mori enver hogja nga kinezët  si mësim te colin -
  e praktikonte ne shqiperi kunder kundershtarve te vet-
qe i imagjinonte ai  me politiken e tij  diktatoriale

----------


## angert

Amerika  dhe europa   duhet te kenë  kujdes  te mos bie n  nga ekonomija -
te mos rrenohen -
e te bien  ne kthetrat e  te dashurave  te kti delirium tremensit -
 sepse te dashurat e kti delirium tremensit jan kina rusija serbia -
  ky e do greqinë kinen   rusinë serbinë  ukrainen   rumaninë   te gjitha shtetet antishqiptare pansllavo rotodikse -
pastajj vaj halli per ameriken e europen  -do te ua bejn edhe amerikanve  e eeuropianve  -
si ne shqiptarve-
do ti hudhin fëmijtë ne bajoneta  ne lartsi ne ajr   -pastaj do ti presin  mbi bajoneta -
 duke u zgerdhi   para nënave amerikane -
  si zgerdhiheshin para nënave shqiptare ne kosovë  -
kur ua mernrin fmijt foshnjet  nga djepi-e  benin masakra  ne prezencen e nenave e  gocave te reja qe i dhunonine  pastaj i masakronin  i hedhnin ne puse  nder sa nenave pastaj  disa  gjalla pasi i dhunonin -
    kolona e grupi i civilve   duke u tmerruar  duke berit e qa  duke nda gurë e dru me britma-
 te llahtarshme -
 nenat duke nxjerrur  floket nga pamja  e tmerrshme  te pa fuqishme  para  skenave te tilla  te thikave  qetnike  -
e barbarve serb  -
ksaj serbisë te dashures se kti delirium tremensit   duhet me  i vu fre  edhe kines e  greqisë e  -se edhe greku andarti  po ai  esht si qetniku serb  edhe ka  qejf  me  hudh fmi  te botes   perpjetë  e  me i prit mbi thika  pastaj me u krenu me  civilizim e  dijetari  greko  zhurme  me llapen  e propagandes   se kultures e  civilizimit  qe  ne fakt jan po aq  barbar sa serbet   e ruset   qe  gjithnji te dhunojn e te vrasin dijnë
e me i pritë  nga  lart  foshnje t  e djepave    në thika  në sy të nënave  
te mjera    pra keto te dashurat shtete te kti delirium tremensit jan shtete te thikave dhe ushkurve  te dhunes   q krenohen  me dhunen  ndaj djepave  dha kan  filozof e dijetar  te njhur jan  djepi i propogandes se ashtuqujtur  kultura  mos raftë kush ne thikene  tyre  se pastaj e sheh kulturen dhe civilizimin e tyre 
   pra  greqia serbia rusia  jan te dashurat    milete   te kti delirium   tremens trannalles  manjakus    poerdhos     shovenos    grek  -
qe po i thot kosoves  kosova    e metohija -
e mor forum shqiptar sa posht ker a  me ket greku n delirium  tremens

----------


## white-knight

> Rusija thot se Amerika do te shkatrrohet deri ne vitin 2014


Eshte nje shprehje...Vultur non capit muscam, keshtu edhe kjo pune.

----------


## Izadora

gott segne die america

----------


## brooklyn2007

Iku Amerika, iku gjithe bota bashke me Rusine. Nuk e shikoni si ka rene urte Rusi qe kur ka rene cmimi i naftes dhe i gazit prej krizes?!

----------


## dardani8

PO Rusija thote  ashtu se kjo krize qe eshte tashe me  shume  eka  rrokur Rusin se sa  Ameriken.
e bile njera prej shume  arsyeve qe kjo krize eshte bere  e them ne  menyre  artificiale eshte ajo vete Rusija.
 deri para kesaj krize Moskva ishte  qyteti qe e kishte  vendin  e pare ne  bote per nga  numri i Miliardereve,kurse tashe  ka ren ne vendin e tret i zavendesuar nga  Nju Jorku.

Ndersa shteti  i rusise se bashku em shume  miliarder siq esht abramovic e shume te tjere kane mbeture pa Dollar andaj  ata  duhet te  shpikun diqka.

----------


## angert

me rënjen e rusisë  bota do te ndryshoj-
rusija ka krijuar shqetesime ne  botë ne shum dhe trubullira -
pastaj shqiptarët kan pasur pasoja nga politika ruse  qe nga koha e carve te rusisë-
rusija ka ndikuar ne keqsimine pozitave te shqiptarve -
ka ndikuar ne  shum pengesa e  sabotime -
edhe sot pengon ecjen para te shqiptarve ne shum aspekte-
shqiptarët do te kishin jetë shum ma te qetë e me te pa brenga sikur rusija te ishte -
e  dobt dhe pa ndikim -
jeta dhe pozicioni i shqiptarve do te ishte shum ma i lumtur -

----------


## Kryeplaku

U paska ngjall Rasputini me duket (pa Ras kesaj radhe - :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse, ne djall vafte Amerika dhe cdo shtet.... qe e kthen njeriun ne pajisje produktive per perdorim masiv, poshte kjo bote e kalbur me keto reklama te kalbura, me keto fe arkaike, me keta politikane te neveritshem, me kete sistem shfrytezues.... qe njeriun e mban te lidhur e te zhytur ne balte... poshte ky mesjetarizem i pafund dhe kalbezues.

----------


## angert

Rusija pansllave shkaktarja e te gjitha te kqijave neper shekuj e shqiptarve dhe 

RUSIJA THOT SE AMERIKA DERI NE VITIN 2014 DO TE SHKATRROHET NE TE GJITHA DREJTIMET 

turbulluesja e europes -
dhe tash edhe e njerzimit-propagandon e thot se Amerika do te shkatrrohet ne shum drejtime duke filluar nga ekonomija-
e deri ne themele tjera-
 per shembull edhe ushtarakisht politikisht teknikisht etj-
Rusia vardiset rreth kines-
 ajo i propozon kines nje monedhë te përbashket-
si kundervenje monedhes europiane euros -dhe dollarit  
Rusija don te grupoj rreth vetes kinen dhe te bllokoj fuqinë ekonomike europiane amerikane -
shkatrrimi i amerikes si e vetmja superfuqi botrore qe n a mbronë ne shqiptarve-
 do te thot katastrofë per ne shqiptarët -
Serbija dhe pansllavizmi e greku do te shuajn deri ne qelizen e fundit kombin shqiptarë-
nese bie amerika dhe fuqija e sajë pasi qe e vetmja mbrojtese e kombit shqiptarë esht amerika ne botë-
ME SHKATRRIMIN E AMERIKES -
BOTA DO TE DETYROHET TE MESOJ PASTAJ HIEROGLIFET E QIRILICES PANSLLAVE DHE DY MIJ E MA TEPER SHENJA KINEZE TE HIEROGLIFEVE TE TYRE TE KOMPLIKUARA -
alfabet problematik qe do te shkatrroj dijen dhe civilizimin njerzorë-
rusishtja e kinezishtja do te jen gjuhë zyrtare te botes thonë ruset   -
PROPAGANDA RUSE KA MARR HOV DHE AGRESIVITETI I SAJ ë  GJITHNJI E MA I SHPREHUR PO DEL -
QYSH ME ARDHNJEN E PUTININT AGJENTIT T E KgB S 

i cili poo pperiqet te permbys boten-
 dhe komplet rendin botrorë dhe ndikimin perendimorë-
Se sa mirnjohs jan sllavet ndaj Amerikes--- e cila e shpetoj me mund te madh rusinë nga Hitleri Gjerman - dhe kinen nga qizmja japoneze -per ket shkak amerika u detyrua te ja hedhi bomben atomike japonisë hiroshimes dhe nagasakit-
 ne menyr q ete shpetoj njerzimi e bashk me njerzimin kina dhe rusija-
Nga sundimi japonez e qfarosja- kina nuk do te shpetonte kurrë---
 pa ndihmen e amerikes e cila beri sakrifica mbi njerzore kunderr japonezve   -
jepja buken dikuj pastaj-
 se si ta kthen me vrasje si kina e rusija q e po ja kthejn 
amerikes-
 mirsinë e dikurshme -
ja pra kjo esht pa besija poshtersia e te ashtuquajtura ve civilizime---
 qe un nga njiher ne nevrikosje ne vargjet e mia i quaj kanibalizma servile dinake te pa besa-
 a po nuk kam të drejt pra -ja pra shpetoje diken e sheh se si do ta kthej me mosmirnjohje

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## angert

Rusija ekspolaton naften- pasi ka pervetsuar edhe industrinë e naftes ne serbi-dhe ne disa vende tjera-
dhe nepermes lidhjeve qe kishte krijuar ma parë serbija ne kohen e politikes se pansllavit tito -
i cili me politken e tij dinake tentonte te fuste ne duar tregjet dhe te diktonte politiken e vendeve -
gjoja te pa inkdaruara te botes- se tretë-
 e ne fakt nuk ishte asgje tjeter perve q se satelit rus-
qe ng a ajo kohë  RUSISë  e serbisë  me leverdi  i mbeten lidhjet me ato vende -
qe neper mes te saj te serbisë pra    ka nderhy tash rusija dhe  don ti kolonizoj -
rusija eksploaton naften ne disa vende te azisë dhe afrikes -
si ne nigeri iran sudan e shum vende tjera -
dhe me anë te profitit te naftes duke menduar ne teknologji te re te perfitimit dhe perdorimit te naftes -e eksploatimit mendon te behet prodhuesi i i parë ne botë i naftes meqens e sot prodhuesi i parë esht arabia saudite -ndersa rusija vjen menjiher pas saj ne kapacitet dhe prodhim te naftes   -
 qe do te thot se nji pjesë e mirë e botes mvaret nga nafta dhe gazi rus

----------


## Klevi

Te thenin me te berin e ndan nje det i tere  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dorontina

> U paska ngjall Rasputini me duket (pa Ras kesaj radhe -
> 
> Nejse, ne djall vafte Amerika dhe cdo shtet.... qe e kthen njeriun ne pajisje produktive per perdorim masiv, poshte kjo bote e kalbur me keto reklama te kalbura, me keto fe arkaike, me keta politikane te neveritshem, me kete sistem shfrytezues.... qe njeriun e mban te lidhur e te zhytur ne balte... poshte ky mesjetarizem i pafund dhe kalbezues.


Kan thy qafen te gjith........por tash jan ne studime si fitu para nga populli qe ska asgje pos trupit "lakuriq"....tash po shesin ilaqe .........sherimi ka me qen para bukes ...ska petrol duhet me shit ilaqe...
Gabim te madh kan ba qe amrika u qu sikur ne mesjet ne kryqzata,askush se ndegjoj ish presidentin franqez kur tha une nuk shkoj e ju tjeret heshtni...
amerika tha; kush nuk asht me mu asht kunder meje.......
rezulltati e gjith ekonomia shkoi ne barut ne qiellein arab..........
Zoti i denoi .........me dhun nuk merret nji komb e kursesi nji kontinent.
tash amerika ndet studion me mir politiken ...

----------


## dragon+++

amerika do shkaterrohet e budadhedheqe te tjera..!! rrin rrin ruset i fusin ndonje te fort, un them me mir te dalin e te mblellin vajzat ruse qe punojn ne bordellot e perendimit e mos te shesin vajzat 2000 $ koka pastaj ndoshta do krijojn pak dinjitet e te merren jo me budallalleqe ............

----------

